# 

## benia0977

Czy kolor parapetu zewnętrznego dobiera się pod kolor okien czy pod kolor elewacji. U mnie okna są PCV białe, elewacja w kolorach beżowym i ciemnobrązowym, drzwi zewnętrzne w kolorze mahoń, a parapet jaki?

----------


## Wujor

Też myśle nad tym....ale wydaje mi sie , że parapet pod kolor okien.  Mam zamiar takie wstawić http://parkier.pl/parapety-klinkiero...zne-typ-s.html   kolor czekolada, a okna mam orzech.

----------


## basia z b.

Wydaje mi się, że parapet dobiera się do okna, bo jest jego częścią .

----------


## edde

moim zdaniem bardzo dobrze wyglądają parapety zewnętrzne dobrane do koloru dachu, mam dach grafitowy, okna białe i parapety zewnętrzne z kształtek klinkierowych w graficie, niezły byłby gniot gdyby parapety musiały być białe bo okna takie są ... i choć w pewnych zetawieniach koloru okien rzeczywiście dobranie do okna moze byc ciekawe to zawsze powinno grać też z elewacja i dachem

----------


## benia0977

u mnie dach jest płaski, a parapety nie mogą być z klinkieru tylko ze stali ze względu na ich głębokość 35 cm. Wiem że teraz stalowe też można kupić w różnych kolorach, tylko co tu wybrać. Wczoraj na spacerze przyglądałam sie jak mają inni i różnie, jedni mają klinkierowe w brązie, widziałam też ze stali srebrnej i były też białe. Ze względów estetycznych wydaje mi sie że brązowe pod kolor elewacji ale jeszcze nie podjęłam decyzji.

----------


## Sylwia z Poznania

Witaj, w poprzednim domu parapety miałam dobrane pod kolor okien. Okna były machoniowe a parapety ciemny brąz.



W obecnym domu parapety mamy mamy dobrane pod kolor dachu. Okna są w kolorze złoty dąb a parapety z klinkieru w kolorze miedzi.



Myślę, że nie ma reguły. To tylko kwestia gustu.

----------


## benia0977

jednak wybiorę białe, kto wie może za parę lat zmienię elewację na szarą i same parapety w brązie będą źle wyglądały

----------


## SovietGangstar

Kolor parapetu pod kolor dachówki i okna!

----------


## Viga

Chyba pod kolor dachówki *lub* okna.  :wink: 
Mam tak jak Sylwia - okna złoty dąb, dach czerwony i komin z czerwonej cegły klinkierowej. I zastanawiam się, jak będzie lepiej - czy pod dach czy pod okna
wybrać kolor. Brałam jeszcze pod uwagę brązowy, bo tralki na balkonie i drewno na elewacji chcę dać w tym kolorze.

*Sylwia* - czy możesz jeszcze napisać, jakie kolory są na elewacjach tych dwóch domów? Całkiem niezłe!  :smile:

----------


## Niureczka

Mam tak jak Sylwia - okna złoty dąb, dach czerwony i komin z czerwonej cegły klinkierowej. I zastanawiam się, jak będzie lepiej - czy pod dach czy pod okna
wybrać kolor. Brałam jeszcze pod uwagę brązowy, bo tralki na balkonie i drewno na elewacji chcę dać w tym kolorze.




> *Sylwia* - czy możesz jeszcze napisać, jakie kolory są na elewacjach tych dwóch domów? Całkiem niezłe!


Chętnie dowiedziałabym się jaki to kolor i jaka firma, rodzaj tynku

----------


## Nikoru

> Czy kolor parapetu zewnętrznego dobiera się pod kolor okien czy pod kolor elewacji. U mnie okna są PCV białe, elewacja w kolorach beżowym i ciemnobrązowym, drzwi zewnętrzne w kolorze mahoń, a parapet jaki?


Gdyby okna były kolorowe, to parapety robi się pod ich kolor.

Biel jest neutralna i komponuje się dobrze ze wszystkimi barwami. A okna rządzą się swoimi prawami.

Moim zdaniem przy tym zestawie kolorystycznym który podałaś, biel by nie pasowała, tworzyłaby "kakofonię barw". Nie wiem, jaki masz dach i podbitkę, ale osobiście wybrałabym parapety w kolorze brązowym. Współgrałyby z elewacją i (mam nadzieję) z dachem.

----------


## agalind

U nas dach będzie grafitowy, okna złoty dąb a elewacja białoszara z elementami drewna (złoty dąb). Parapety chyba grafitowe, żeby tego "drewnianego" koloru nie było za dużo??

----------


## Bartas13

moim zdaniem pod kolor okna

----------


## malgorzata_s

witam serdecznie :smile: Czy moge uzyskac informacje dotyczaca koloru elewacji tego pieknego domu z oknami w kolorze zlotego debu?dziekuje bardzo  :smile: ))))

----------


## Modest

Podam jeszcze inne rozwiązania. Proponuję sfotografować dom i nawet w prostym programie do obróbki grafiki domalować/przemalować parapet - bo jak mniemam nie posiadacie wizualizacji komputerowej budynku. Można też ewentualnie pod oknami przytwierdzić na próbę kartki w odpowiednich kolorach i popatrzeć na efekt.

----------


## dora516

> Witaj, w poprzednim domu parapety miałam dobrane pod kolor okien. Okna były machoniowe a parapety ciemny brąz.
> 
> 
> 
> W obecnym domu parapety mamy mamy dobrane pod kolor dachu. Okna są w kolorze złoty dąb a parapety z klinkieru w kolorze miedzi.
> 
> 
> 
> Myślę, że nie ma reguły. To tylko kwestia gustu.


witaj
czy możesz mi powiedzieć co to za tynk  i jakie kolory zastosowałaś, bo wygląda super cała elewacja

----------


## Gawor5

To zdecydowanie kwestia gustu, pod kolor elewacji dobrany parapet w moim odczuciu wygląda najsłabiej, jednak dobieranie pod kolor ramy okiennej nie jest jedynym dobrym rozwiązaniem - co się komu podoba, ważne aby był dobrze zamocowany i aby woda nie podchodziła pod parapet.

----------

